

Exploring Backbone.js Tutorial - jackfranklin
http://javascriptplayground.com/blog/2012/04/backbone-js-tutorial-1

======
phpfour
Excellent step-by-step tutorial. Like you've mentioned, there are a lot of
resources on the web about Backbone.js but its not easy to get a grip of it if
you're new to this whole paradigm.

This is the first article where the author has taken the time to explain
things to the audience, considering that they might be new to this. I also
like the choice of sample project - its not a To-do app nor Gmail.

Eagerly waiting for the next installment :)

------
RTigger
Doesn't the "C" in MVC stand for Controller? Other than that, great tutorial.
I've been using backbone professionally for about a year now, and having
something like this in the beginning definitely would've helped :)

~~~
chc
Yes, that's why the OP says Backbone isn't quite traditional MVC — because it
includes collections, not controllers.

